# KML Datei automatisch erzeugen



## Marina82 (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich will KML Dateien automatisiert mit Java erzeugen

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<kml xmlns="http://www.opengis.net/kml/2.2">
  
  <Placemark>
    <name>Simple placemark</name>
    <description>Attached to the ground. Intelligently places itself
       at the height of the underlying terrain.</description>
    <Point>
      <coordinates>49.822035425683,8.42228990140251,0</coordinates>
    </Point>
  </Placemark>
  <Placemark>
    <name>Simple placemark2</name>
    <description>Attached to the ground. Intelligently places itself
       at the height of the underlying terrain.</description>
    <Point>
      <coordinates>49.0822035425683,8.42228990140251,0</coordinates>
    </Point>
  </Placemark>

</kml>
```

Das ist eine Beispiel-Datei. 
Meine erste Frage: Ich weiß, daß es Frameworks gibt zum erzeugen von XML. Doch es gibt viele Möglichkeiten

Hier im Forum hab ich folgendes gelesen:
"Wenn es Dir nur darum geht, Objekte in XML zu serialisieren und deserialisieren, dann erspart Dir XStream (xstream.codehaus.org) viel Arbeit. "

Will ich doch, oder ? Objekte serialisieren, genau das möchte ich ja machen.

Oder soll ich doch CASTOR aus dem Apache Projekt nehmen ? Das hat mir eine Studienkollegin empfohlen.

So und jetzt kommt Frage zwei: Egal, was ich nehme, wie erzeuge ich "automatisiert" die zwei obereren Zeilen ?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<kml xmlns="http://www.opengis.net/kml/2.2">
```

Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand Tipps geben könnte.


----------



## Marina82 (8. Sep 2008)

Weiß jemand wie man die zwei Zeilen generieren kann ?


----------



## FArt (8. Sep 2008)

Mit Schema empfehle ich CASTOR.


----------



## tlandgraf (30. Aug 2009)

Marina82 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will KML Dateien automatisiert mit Java erzeugen
> 
> ...




Hi,

guck mal hier: JAK Home

  Thomas


----------

